# Group Size



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

On the My Tents thread... WVprepper said something that tickled an itch has been nagging at me for a long time. Sure... I plan and prepare for my family, like all of you do. But doing things on your own can be tough. Ideally... you'd want to hook up with some other preppers you trust and maximize the skills your group has. But... the question becomes "What is the ideal group size?" Yes... I know it depends on the event... location, season, climate, etc. 

But... how do you plan for or "react" and form a group without it becoming a detriment to all? 

Ideally... you want a mix of skills so the workload is spread. You want others to bring a mix of gear... to increase your chances of survival and make things more comfortable and normal (whatever that means). And... more bodies means more protection. But... it also means more supplies consumed; a greater chance of dissent; higher risk of being discovered; more work to find shelter for all; etc.

Anyone have any thoughts on the value of small vs large groups? And... how would you define "small" and "large"?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> ..the question becomes "What is the ideal group size?"..


I'm not an agri-expert but I should imagine it all depends on what the land can support?
This neat little one-acre setup with crops and animals could be surrounded by barbed wire and become our little 'fortress in the wilderness', but how many people it'd support (including through the winter) with no danger of starvation I just don't know, what do our agri-experts think? 
(PS- ideally there'd be a stream, river or lake nearby for fresh water and fishing, and a nearby seashore would also come in handy for raiding the rockpools for cockles and mussels and things)










Here's a graphic representation of how we'd do alone with that big food pile on the left all to ourselves, compared to if we had just one other person in our group. He'd halve our food stock and survival time at a stroke!
And if we had a group of 3 or 4 people, the food would run out for everybody in less than a week!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

farmville! mine looks cool too!

alli know is 1 is none and 2 is 1. i think groups of ten-15 is optimal. if you can get a healthy symbiotic group/colony larger than that then your doing good. hopefully colonies will ban together and pool talent, skills and stregnth.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

I was wondering what also thought about how to handle diabled people in our groups? I have a couple of relitives who really cannot walk, need oxygen, medicine etc. I know we should try to have a back supply of meds, but how can you get a hold of oxygen gas? Eventually we would have to make hard some decisions. When do draw the line?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Like Obummers Death Panel for Medicare


That prepping nurse on the 'net already said I'll die first in a WROL event, so I have fewer options. One is to stay and play at home, which is adjacent to National Forest.


----------

